# Personalised Number plates



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I have Irish plates on my van and I have thought about buying a personal number plate from the DVLA to change it. (we didn't buy it new) Personal plates are said to be a good investment. Does anyone have any experience of whether or not this true? :roll:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi pollydoodle;

Its a bit of an emotive subject on here for some reason.

See this thread.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-23037.html

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Plates*

Hi

To consider a private plate as an investment, should, in my opinion, be the secondary reason for purchasing. The primary reason should be for your own pleasure.

If you look at my own initials and four numbers, I can pick one up for a couple of grand. They were that price when I passed my test 17 years ago!

It is however supply and demand. Look at this example.....

460 DAF. OK, three letters and three initials. But stick it on a lorry with a 460 break horse power DAF engine.......

Horses for courses, but if you like the idea, then go for it.

Have a good look around first though. Elite registrations usually have a good selection for sale.

Russell


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pollydoodle

It's like everything else in life, they're only a good investment if you buy them at the right price and select them wisely.

Personally I've done quite nicely out of the couple I've had but it doesn't always follow that they'll appreciate significantly.

My advice would be never to buy from a dealer, their mark-ups are astronomical. Either buy privately or direct from the DVLA, their prices are usually a fair market price.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I found my perfect number plate on the internet, but it was £5500.......


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*number plates*

Greetings,

I bid for a number plate on DVLA auctions for "C4MPA" but pulled out at 1.5K, it went for 4K in the end!!

So got V4N PK instead, £399. does same job only cheaper!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi pollydoodle
As Pete said earlier, some folks on here get high blood pressure at the mere mention of having a registration mark fitted to your vehicle that means something to you, after all every registration number in the world is unique???????
We decided to treat ourselves to a personal registration from DVLA that sits well on our RV and we did not pay the earth for it, so my advice to you is to not be swayed by the loony left and do what you want to do.....
I do agree with Ken though, buy one from DVLA or a private seller, maybe have a look on ebay??? But do be careful not to spend over the odds.....

Good luck

Keith


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I think elite registrations are one of the most difficult things to value. What's "over the odds"? If you simply have to have GH 1 (for instance), you'd pay whatever you had to to get it.

If you can afford to spend the money, then do so  

Gerald


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Personalised Number Plates*

Ours cost about £250 from DVLA with a little imagination our initials.

S11VRL = Stephen L Latham & Valerie R Latham get it ?

Just one of those spur of the moment things like the Ipod I have just purchased on Ebay and haven't a clue how to use it.

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: number plates*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I bid for a number plate on DVLA auctions for "C4MPA" but pulled out at 1.5K, it went for 4K in the end!!
> 
> So got V4N PK instead, £399. does same job only cheaper!


Off topic, but I remember seeing that on the M1!

Russell


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Got mine from DVLA
£250 nothing special and most likely only me knows what it means
the good thing with DVLA is there price includes VAT and transfer fee
wife wont let me buy her initials says its chavy 
oh well
bring on the bald bloke in burberry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

At the lower end of the scale you can read lots of things into a numberplate. For example, if I had PJ07MHF that could be considered a desirable new numberplate - as long as your initials are PJ and you belong to MHFacts, probably wouldn't be a good investment though.

I remember when we bought our latest van we were given a list of plates to choose from, there wasn't one that was in the least bit personalised but with a bit of imagination we chose the last letters bjx becauase our van is a very bijoux residence, thats as near to a personanlised no plate as we are likely to get :wink: :roll: 

pete


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I paid about £250 for mine - on my car - M13DAW - My 3 (grandaughters) and my initials. May get round to transfering it to the van

Dave

656


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

peejay said:


> we chose the last letters bjx becauase our van is a very bijoux residence, thats as near to a personanlised no plate as we are likely to get :wink: :roll:


Excellent! As good as any, I think.

Gerald


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: number plates*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I bid for a number plate on DVLA auctions for "C4MPA" but pulled out at 1.5K, it went for 4K in the end!!
> 
> So got V4N PK instead, £399. does same job only cheaper!


"K17MPY" cost me £199 from DVLA.... makes me smile for many reasons LOL I notice the DVLA they have caught on and upped the prices of their cheeper plate.

I have another ageless plate on my car which was my father's for 40 years (the plate not the car).... I change cars too often for them to be an investment .... and I woudnt sell them anyway.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

i got a major b*ll*cking from she who must be . . . when i bouht a private plate for my golf a few years ago - s100des - for a modest £250. then modest approval when i bought s100arv for the daybreak, again for £250. finally enthusiasm when i bought l444alb for a jeep wrangler i bought her on a mad impulse, but still at only £250. don't think that's too bad value for a modest ego trip.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

A harmless bit of fun but an investment? - well like many things people invest in it has no intrinsic value so its only ever worth what someone else will pay for it and as only a minority of people own one.....

Also how do you select one that will appreciate in value. I have bought paintings in the past and have a modest collection they may well be worth far more than I bought them for (or worth less  ) but they wouldn't have been bought at all if I didn't want to see them every day. So if you buy a cherished number and it really fits *you* how likely is it that someone else will want it. I guess MHF 1 would always be worth buying but PIG 1 would work for less people.

Regards Frank


----------



## 100407 (Aug 7, 2006)

I have 2 number plates. On ends in Wak cos its my name and the other ends in Kop cos its where I preach, usually at the weekend with a couple of thousand likeminded people. 
Football is my religion. The Kop is my church.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Many Thanks everyone for the imput. I would only be buying at the lower end of the scale ([If I went ahead) my husband would say waste of money, but then he and scrooge are blood brothers, not to mention a passing similarity with a ducks.............! (Good job he doesn't 'do' computers! ) The only real reason to change is the Irish plates and I don't know why I'm not keen on them - although in themselves, they are personalised!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

.a


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

I have the reg E 4 RTR as I was in the 4th Royal Tank Regiment.

I was thinking of changing it to the Motorhome as it is a Auto Trail Chieftain and that's what I used to drive.


Vince


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Number plate*

Mine cost £29,000 mind you I got a free brand new motorhome with it :lol:

If you want one then get one and enjoy it.

Bye the way Love the name poolydoodle


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Personalised number plates are a nice little earner for Mr Brown and his chums at the Treasury which helps to keep the tax down (very marginally) for the rest of us. If people wish to have them, good luck to them and may they enjoy them for ever.

In Germany you choose your number plate(s) when you register the vehicle for the first time. We have "personalised" plates for the car and the MH (Little & Large). Cost? An extra €22 for each of them on top of the registration fee. Some might say "that's a bargain".


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

My numbers have all been bought mainly for personal reasons although I reckon most would return me a profit on resale...
V33 DUB
J99 DUB
K33 DUB
P900 BUG
L 8ULB
VO 1972
BX 1303 9

 Most of the above were £250 ish (one was a bit more )

www.dvla-som.co.uk for loads of good numbers at the lowest price


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Mine for the motorcaravan cost £350 (I think) 

P999PRY 

P-Peggy 

999 because my son in law who is the main driver is a Paramedic and my late husband was a police officer

PRY-the first three letters of my surname 'Pryer'.

I have had so many vehicles over the past nineteen years trying to get the right car and M/C to suit my disability that I was having difficulty in remembering registration numbers. Much easier now with this one. Don't ask me my car registration number though, has a 53 in it somewhere!!


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

The value of a special number plate is only worth what someone will pay.

For me that value would be minuscule, for others it will be huge. This is true of all art, trinkets, items on Ebay, etc that are on offer. 

If it's what you want then go for it and don't listen to moaners like me.


----------



## 97353 (Jan 20, 2006)

When your memory gets as bad as mine, a personalised plate makes very good sense. In fact, I'd go so far as to say that when your memory gets as bad as mine, a personalised plate makes very good sense.

I'll get me coat (now where the heck did I leave it?)

Paul.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> I'll get me coat (now where the heck did I leave it?)


Behind the personalised plates that you forgot to fit to the motorhome (silly willy) :roll:

pete


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I have noticed that with a personalized plate you do get noticed more, not in a "hah you look cool" sort of way, but in a "I seen you the other day, what was you doing there"?

So if you get upto no good, my advice would be, spend your money on a cruise control or something.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*personalised plates*

Greetings,



> When your memory gets as bad as mine, a personalised plate makes very good sense


Now what personalised plates are these Paul? we have some in the kitchen with nice scenes on!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I think some are a waste and just a money spinner for dvla..
example.. Mr J S Jones buys X5 JSJ for his new BMW X5.. Great while he has an X5 but when he sells it, he wont give the plate away because it cost him.. So he keeps it and transfers, although the X5 element means nothing on the new car.

On the plus side, something with a name is always of value. I went to an Auction for one that did my last name almost exact ( a 7 instead of a T).
Set a max of £3k.. Then when at auction decided that i might go to £4k..
When that great big number plate came up on the projection screen I had to have it.. £8k was the final price... I was shaking like a leaf...
The plus side is that I have turned down offers of £12k and £14k so far..

Each to their own but some are real investment, as already stated buy direct or at auction.. Warning.. Those with a good name and a silly low price always go for the most !!


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

:wink: As allways these matters are personal , but for my own ego we have X30 TAY on our alfa, X31 TAY on the Smart car and about to get X32 TAY in readiness for the next motorhome how sad is that !!


----------



## 97353 (Jan 20, 2006)

> Now what personalised plates are these Paul? we have some in the kitchen with nice scenes on!! Laughing Laughing Laughing Laughing


Yeah - them's the one 

My very favourite one is a 'nursery' one,wiv a picture of a man standing on his head on a snooker table, potting the black as he drinks a pint of bitter.

Now, if only I could remember who designed it?

Oh yes, it was Beatrix Potter :roll: :roll:

I'll get me coat - no I won't, I'd forgotten, I'm already wearing it.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Re memory - that is why I have to wear a badge with my name on it when I'm at work. It's not to let everyone know who I am - it's to remind me!

And as for getting up to no good a) cant remember what that is

b) my husband might notice the van missing


----------



## Goodyear (Aug 26, 2005)

*personalised number plates*

They are good fun, but if you are buying for an investment i think there would be safer things to put your money into.
Having said that i am just off to put B2 PMS (which has been on retention for a couple of years) on our 5th wheeler.
B19 ALK is coming off the truck and will be for sale soon(450 gbp on your vehicle)
I also have A5 OPS which is currently on my rally car, and B19 ARV which really got alot of interest when it was on our American RV but is at present on retention.

THINK FUN NOT PROFIT AND YOU'll BE FINE


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*number plates*

Hi,pollydoodle,re plates it's horses for course's.I have a private plate on our van which was transferred from our (now wrecked) motorbike it's a mixture of our initials and the model of our motorbike.It's now on our fourth van.I also have a private number on my car which was given to me by my wife and sons for my birthday 10 years ago,a mixture of my then age and related to my employment offshore OIL ****.
Al i'm saying is if you want it get it,it will give you something else to talk about when you go on site!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

I've had a personalised plate on my car for years. I bought it when the DVLA first released them for sale so it only cost me about £300 and has been on more cars than I can recall. At least I always know my reg. number when asked :!: 
I have been embarrassed a few times with previous motorhomes when asked for the number on arrival at a camp site and having to say "hang on whilst I go and look". 

With a new van due soon I decided to get another personal plate. Unlike my car which is a combination of our house number and my wife and my initials (we both have the same 3 letters) we decided to make the one for the van personal to it rather than us.
So we have coming soon (sigh...) a Rapido 999M. I got the registration *M999 RAP* for £250 from DVLA so was well pleased with that.

All a bit of fun and if some folks don't like it - tough :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

redosprey said:


> ...clipped....
> So we have coming soon (sigh...) a Rapido 999M. I got the registration *M999 RAP* for £250 from DVLA so was well pleased with that.
> 
> All a bit of fun and if some folks don't like it - tough :lol:


That is a very intelligent purchase and a sound investment, as well as eye catching will probably enhance the value of the van when you part with it.

....Or you will be able to sell it separately. If not to a Rapido 999 owner to a member of the emergency services with a taste in urban music 

Regards Frank


----------



## Red_Osprey (May 14, 2006)

Hi Frank,

I like it :lol: 

The thought of a PC cavorting to rap music in his personalised patrol car brings tears to my eyes.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

redosprey said:


> So we have coming soon (sigh...) a Rapido 999M. I got the registration *M999 RAP* for £250 from DVLA so was well pleased with that.
> 
> All a bit of fun and if some folks don't like it - tough :lol:


Great plate for little money too


----------

